# Dont Know If Orijen Is Ok? Please



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Since about ten days now Diesel has been on 100% Orijen Puppy. From having soft stool once a day now almost every session is soft/direah! I Really want this food to work for him as I have read so much positive, but now I am starting to think it does not agree with him...Should I give him more time with it? Has it been long enough to know this food is not right for him? Do i change to something else if so how do I change to a new food from a food that he is not even use too?! Starting to regret switching him from his Puppy Chow he was on when I got him.... Please this is driving me nuts I dont know what to do..Any advice deeply appreciated!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you do the switch gradually or just dump it on in without mixing the two foods for a few weeks? How old is the pup and has it been dewormed and given vac. against parasites? It may be you switched too rapidly, it may be the food, or it may be illness- hard to tell without knowing how you did the switch


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

When you say soft stool, how soft? Also, some young dogs have sort of a two staged poop. The first bit will be firm and then the last bit or second poop will be kind of loose. What you don't want to see is brown water gushing out. If has some substance, I'd feed Orijen for at least another week or so and see what happens. I know my Max, his poops are much firmer if I give at least one meal of his three a day as a raw food, like 1/2 ilb of ground beef or chopped beef chuck or turkey necks. The concentrated protein seems to make things "tight", like they should be.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you do a slow transition from the puppy chow to the orijen? These are two completely different kinds of foods so you're going to have to do a VERY slow transition from one food to the other. I'm talking about 2-3 weeks before he's 100% orijen. Did you do that?

Also, are you feeding the puppy or large breed puppy formula. If you're feeding the puppy formula, you're going to have to switch. You need the large breed puppy formula.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Did you do a slow transition from the puppy chow to the orijen? These are two completely different kinds of foods so you're going to have to do a VERY slow transition from one food to the other. I'm talking about 2-3 weeks before he's 100% orijen. Did you do that?
> 
> Also, are you feeding the puppy or large breed puppy formula. If you're feeding the puppy formula, you're going to have to switch. You need the large breed puppy formula.


Also what Lucy said.^^^^


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Diesel is now 10 wks. I did the transition just over 10 days. After seeing his poop was good while at 75% Orijen I decided to go 100%.He has been checked & dewormed 3 times now for parasites all tests were clear! I do have him on the large breed puppy.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

you can also feed a little less...and add some canned pure pumpkin....food changes take time, it will get better.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Be sure you are not over feeding the Orijen. Over feeding is a most common way to get soft stools. It took my pup sometime to really line out on the Orijen. He was not ill with diarrhea though, just pretty soft mushy stuff for some time. Are you able to do at least three feedings a day?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Samba said:


> Be sure you are not over feeding the Orijen. Over feeding is a most common way to get soft stools. It took my pup sometime to really line out on the Orijen. He was not ill with diarrhea though, just pretty soft mushy stuff for some time. Are you able to do at least three feedings a day?


That's what I was thinking too. Feeding too much can definitely lead to a mushy stool. 

You shouldn't have to feed nearly as much of the orijen as you did with the puppy chow.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When I made the switch to BB I had to decrease Jake's food a good bit to get a firm stool, and then slowly increase as he needed more...I think it's just the puppy trying to adjust and you should give it more time...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, since my pup was obviously not ill with squirting diarrhea situation, I decided to ignore the stools for awhile. I think I did back off of the amount and later was able to increase it. There are surely dogs who can not tolerate this or that type of food. But, if it is slop stools then it can take time, like weeks, to line out.


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thx for all the input... I have been feeding him 1-cup three times a day,For a total of three cups. He seems to still b hungry with that amount. Should I cut back?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

dsunnym1 said:


> Thx for all the input... I have been feeding him 1-cup three times a day,For a total of three cups. He seems to still b hungry with that amount. Should I cut back?


How old is your puppy now? How much does he weigh? How much does his mom and dad weigh?


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> How old is your puppy now? How much does he weigh? How much does his mom and dad weigh?


He is now 11 weeks. He weighed in at 16lbs three days ago. His mom is about 70-75 lbs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The feeding guidelines from Orijen's website says to feed between 2 and 2.25 cups per day, so 3 cups are a bit much. These are just guidelines and not set in stone, but this could be the reason for your pups mush poop. 

Puppy Large Feeding

I'd cut it to 2 cups per day and split that between three meals and go from there. As he gets older and bigger, you can up the food, but for now, i'd cut the food down by a cup and see what happens.


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I'm also feeding the Orijen LBP. She's been on it for about 5 weeks now and has 2 stage poop. First part is usually high quality poop and second part is usually a lot softer.

I had to switch her over cold turkey, from a raw diet, and that didn't go well for the first couple of days. 

She is 12 weeks and currently eating just about 3 cups per day. I also use her kibble for training treats and she might get another 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day from that. 

Hope the info helps.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Superhero said:


> 2 stage poop. First part is usually high quality poop and second part is usually a lot softer..


often a classic sign of overfeeding.


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

That's what I thought, except she was scary thin looking and had 2 stage poop whether I fed her a little or a lot.




roxy84 said:


> often a classic sign of overfeeding.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

I feed Elvis (13 weeks old) Orijen LBP and it is critical to transition slowly ... 10 days is way too soon in my opinion. I transitioned Elvis over 3-4 weeks; there is no hurry. Elvis is eating about 3-3.5 (sometimes 4 when he goes through a growth spurt) cups per day. He's been averaging about 3-3.5 lbs per week in weight gain.

Elvis also does the two poop stage thing and he is not overeating or overweight. Stage 1 is excellent and stage two usually happens about 3-4 feet away and it's runnier. It's almost like having two dogs. :smirk:


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

I don't have the growth you do and I'm generally feeding somewhat less, but other than that my experiences with my puppy are exactly the same as yours, and she is definitely not overweight either. In fact I think she could probably use just a little bit more weight on her. 





ElvisP said:


> I feed Elvis (13 weeks old) Orijen LBP and it is critical to transition slowly ... 10 days is way too soon in my opinion. I transitioned Elvis over 3-4 weeks; there is no hurry. Elvis is eating about 3-3.5 (sometimes 4 when he goes through a growth spurt) cups per day. He's been averaging about 3-3.5 lbs per week in weight gain.
> 
> Elvis also does the two poop stage thing and he is not overeating or overweight. Stage 1 is excellent and stage two usually happens about 3-4 feet away and it's runnier. It's almost like having two dogs. :smirk:


----------



## dsunnym1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I will try cutting back a cup a day. Also forgot to mention
His poo is really nasty smelling if that means anything?


----------

